# ICD - Family history pancreatic CA?



## trinalankford (Mar 5, 2014)

This patient has a very strong family history of pancreatic CA, and I'm looking at an ICD-9 code for this.  As near as I can tell, *technically* family history of pancreatic CA should be V16.0.  However, this code is on a colonoscopy.  This is the reason this patient is having her colonoscopy, but is the V16.0 appropriate to use in this case?  Family history of pancreatic cancer a risk factor for colon CA?


----------



## caseef (Mar 5, 2014)

V16.0 is actually family history of malignant neoplasm of the gastrointestinal tract, condition classifiable to 140-159, so since pancreatic cancer falls into that category then V16.0 would be the appropriate code.  V16.0 is not just for family history colon cancer


----------

